# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  عيد ميلادي ...}}~

## ورده محمديه

أخطو بخطوات حالمة ...نحو مستقبلي ...حاملة أمنياتي في كلتا يديّ .... طويت ورقة لعام مضى 
وها أنا ذا أقف مُتطلعة بروح ملؤها التفاؤل مُبصرة بعين القلب لما قد يُخبئهُ لي القدر  


.. مُمسكة بصفحة بيضاء ناصعة ...سطرتُ على قلبها أحلامي .. 




لعام جديد يحتضن أمانيّ .. ويتسع لأفراحي ..






أي رب .. اجعل سنتي بقدرتك سعيدة ..




اي رب .. هبني دنواً منك ..وقرباً من نبيك وعترته الطاهرين ...




حتى يكون عامي سعيداً بكل معانيه ..




احبتي ..






احببتُ أن تشاركوني فرحتي ..




فأبرزتُ لكم بعضاً من معالم ذكرى عيد مولدي..



صوراً كان قلبي حينها كطائراً يخفق بجناحيه..



فرحاً وانتشاءاً..






لقرب احبتي مني ..






اسأل الله أن لايفرق جمعنا بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ..






إليكم بعضاً من الذكريات في تلك الليلة 


نبدأ بسم الله  
البدايه الى دمعة طفله يتيمه  


كانت موصتني لما تجي ماتبغى تشوفني ناويهـ تزين المكان وبعد ما تخلص أذخل  
ملاحظه : التصوير بكميرة جوال (navigator) 


وطبعاً ما بعلق على الصور 
بترك التعليق ليكم وإلى الا حضرو الحفلهـ 
(دمعة طفله يتيمه- أنين القلب - كبرياء- أميرة المرح - امنيات مجروحه - عاشقة المستحيل ) 

كانو ناقصينا دموع على السطور وهموس ونهوض وشواقه ونبوض  :sad2: 



المهم لكم هذه الصورهـ من انتاج دموع >>والباقي مشفر خخخ  

 
والحين نجي الى الحفلهـ >>تصويري  
 
هذه الكيكه عن قرب >>تصويري 
 


وهذي الكيكهــ من جانب أخر >>تصويري 
 

وشرايكم بالدونت ؟؟>>أنين القلب تستظرف  :wink: خخخ >>تصويري 

وهذه السفرهـ كاملهـ >>تصويري 

وهذه لقطه ثانيه كامله >>تصويري 

وهذي كمان مركزهـ على الكيكهـ >>تصويري 
 

والحين يجي وقت تقطيع الكيكه


أول قطعه كانت إلى كبرياء:) >>تصوير دموع 

وثاني قطعهـ الى دموعهـ :)>>تصوير دموع 
 
وثالث قطعهـ الى أنين القلب :)>>تصوير أنين  
 
والرابعه الى عشوق (عاشقة المستحيل )>>تصويري  

ــ ما صورت كيكتي نسيت ولا كيكة أميره ــ
أما كيكة أمنيات صورناها بس ما اذري وين طارت  

هذا خبز التاوهـ (الرقاق )محلى من صنع ايديا واحيات اعنيا لا تسخرو علي طالع في الصوره مو عدل(أوافيكم بالصور في قسم الثرات من والى خخ )>>تصويري

و أخر شي هذا الكيكه لزوم التوزيع >>تصويري 

وهذا كمان لزوم التوزيع >>تصويري 
 
عن قرب >>تصويري 
 
 
7
7 
7 
تابعـــ ـ ـ ـ ـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

7
7 
7 
7 



والحين نجي الى الهدايا  :embarrest: >>طبعاً الهدايا كـكل تصوير أنين القلب  

هذا الورد الجميييل من كبرياء 



من دمعة  طفله يتيمه>>تصويري 
من الداخل  >>عذار مو واضحه معالمها 
 مسباح +تربه +قران +عطر +لوشن تبعه +تعليقه دهب على شكل عين تدمع مرهـ فضيعهـ +الورد >>شرح هندي خخخ

السله الحلوهـ من أمنيات مجروحهـ 

من أميرة المرح القمورهـ 




وأخيراً وشرايكم في حفلتنا ؟؟
أن شاء الله انبسطو معانا ؟

----------


## النظره البريئه

عيد ميلاد سعيد حبيبتي وكل عام وانتي بخير
ربي يحفظك ويسعدك ويهنيك ونشوفك عرووس
وهذه هديه لك 
وكل سنه وانتي بخير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ماشاءالله ....

عشت الجو من جديد ...
بجد كان عيدميلاد ولااااااااااااا احلى من هيك.....

صور راااااااااااااااائعه ولها ذكرى جميله على قلبي...

السنه وكل سنه ياعمري
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور


موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
وعليك بالف عافيه وتستاهلي اكثر

وان شاءالله السنه الحايه كلنا مع بعض مافيه احد ناقص...

دمتي بود

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
الله ...الله 
حــــــــــركــــــــااااااااات تجنننننننننننن
بس هااا ليش ماعزمتووووونا ههههههههههه
وردتنا الحلوووه 
كل عااام والغاااليه بخيييييييييييير 
والعمر كله بطاعة الرحمن ،،وسنة خييييير وسعاااده عليك يالغلا

وكل عاااام والغااالين بصحه وسعاااده
دمتم برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## hope

حركآت وتحركآت واللهـ  
كل عآم وانتينآ بألف خييييير وروده 
سنه سعيده وحوآئج مقضيهـ ,,  
وآنا كمان عيد ميلادي قريب >>> غآرت ~_~ 

عليكم بمليون ألف عآفييييييهـ 
وسنه سعيده حبيبتي  

دمتي بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل سنة وانت بخييير 
وعيد ميلاد سعيييد
والله وناسه 
والجماعه كلكم ياااااااااااااااي
حركات
عليكم بالعافيه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

حــركـاات ولله

حلـو مـره

عـيد سعيد

عقبال الـ 100

ومـايصير أم على بيتكم بدون هدية





ألف مـبرووك

تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*أفضل الصلاة والسلاااام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد*
* والائمة المعصومين ،،، صلوااات ربي عليهم*
*كللللللووووش*
*ألف مبرووك غاليه* 
*كل عام وانتي بالف خير غلاااتووو*
*ويا عساااها ايام حلووه وسعيده عليش يارب*
*وعقبااااال 100 سنه بسلامة عمرش*
*وعقباال ما اشوووفك عروووس يارب* 

*،،،*

*{ كل الغواااالي مجتمعين ولا عزمتووني هاااا خخخ*
*والكيكه مررره حلووه >> اي مرره ذقتهاااا ههههه*
*وين نصيبي من التوزيييع >> هع مصدقه حااالي مرره ههههه*


*وحبيت اهديش هذي الورده من تصويري :)*
*واتمنى انها تعجبش ^_^*

**
*****
*وهذي هديه ثانيه بسيطه واتمنى تقبليها مني* 


*لكن عليكم بالعافيه جمييييع* 
*ويا عساااهااا صداقه دوووم* 
*والله لا يفرق بينكم جميييع* 
*والسنه وكل سنه يارب* 
*والله يحفظش ويخليش لأهلش وأحبابش يارب*
*وحوائجش مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*سلاااااموووو*

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عيد ميلاد سعيد أختيييييي (ورده محمديه) 
وكل عام وأنتي بألف ألف خييير
..جمعه و وناسه عليكم بالعافيه..
إن شاء الله سنة خير وتوفيق عليكـِ وعلى الجميع  :coool:

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اللهم مصلي على محمد وال محمد*
*ماشاء الله* 
*عليكم بألف الف عافية*
*وخسارة كان ودي اكون معاكم*
*بس تدري على السيارة هي المشكلة*
*بس ان شاء الله نعوضها لش غناتي*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير*
*وايامك سعيدة* 
*والمرة الجاية ان شاء الله نكون معاكم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

كل سنه وانتي طيبه 
عيد ميلاد سعيد عقبال 100 سنه 
وعليكم بالعاافيه بهالجمعه الحلووووه >> ناقصتنكم اني :toung: 
عقبال ما نحضر زواجك ان شاء الله 
ارق التحايا ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

كل عام والورد لكِ فراشاً ...والشموع لكِ نورا ..

كل عام وأمنياتكِ مُحققة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ..

حفلة روووعة ...عليكم بالعافية غناتي وإن شاء الله الجايات أكثر ونجتمع كلنا ...

عجبوني الهدايا كلهم ذوووق :)

الله يدوم بينكم المحبة إن شاء الله ..

وعليك بالعافية غناتي تستاهلي..

والعمر كله للغالين إن شاء الله ..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

كل عام والغلا بألف خير يارب
خسارة وردة جد تحسرت على الجمعه
بس ويش بنسوي كل على هالسيارة
الي ماتتوفر بسهولة
بس إن شاء الله راح نعوضك بزيارة قريب
بس عاد أبغى منك  


ومابتنازل عنه لاني أموت فيه
ترى أعرف أسويه بس الملل ومايسويه
عليكم بالف عافية يارب
وخسارة لانه فاتنا بس السنة الجاية يارب
وكل سنة إن شاء الله نحتفل وياكِ بخير وعافية يارب ..
والله يعطيكِ طولة العمر يارب 
وتعيشي وتحتفلي يارب ..
موفقة غناتي
والله يحقق كل أمانيك يارب ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

> عيد ميلاد سعيد حبيبتي وكل عام وانتي بخير
> وانتي بخير وصحه وسلامه ,,
> ربي يحفظك ويسعدك ويهنيك ونشوفك عرووس
> ويخليك ويسعدك يا غناتي ,,
> وهذه هديه لك 
> شكراً
> وكل سنه وانتي بخير
> وانتي بخير يالغاليه



 
مشكورهـ غناتي على المرور والتهئنه
وانتي بعد كل عام وانتي بخير 
وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد  
> ماشاءالله ....
>  
> عشت الجو من جديد ...
> مهما اقول ما اوفي في حقش 
> تعجز عبراتي عن وصفت مشاعري تلك الليله 
> ابسمتي قلبي قبل شفتي 
> كلش خير ونعيش واعيش معاش جو فرحتش الكبرى قبل عيد ميلادش ان شاء الله يا غناتي  
> ...



 
مشكوره غناتي على المرور والتهئنه 
والله يعطيش طولت العمر 
دمتي لي صديقه وأخت في لله

----------


## سيناريو

كل عام وانتي بخير ورده 
الحفله واااااااااااااااااايد حلللللوه تجنن فيها وناسه  
وتصوير ولااروع

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

مرحبااااا ورده محمديه 
كيفك حبيبتي 
الحفله كانت روووووعه بروعة صاحبة الحفل القموره ورده
والحلويييين اللي موجودين 
كل سنه وأنتي بألف خير 
وفي طاعة الرحمن وحفظه
والعمر كله إن شاء الله 
ومشكوره ياقلبي على الدعوه 
تقبلي ودي ومحبتي 



أمنيــ مجروحه ــات

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله الاطهار
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> الله ...الله 
> حــــــــــركــــــــااااااااات تجنننننننننننن
> 
> تسلمي من ذوقش يالغاليه 
> بس هااا ليش ماعزمتووووونا ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



 
نورتينا بمروركـِ  :toung: 
لا خلا ولا عدم من هالطله الحلوهـ 
دمتي مواليهـ  :rolleyes:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> حركآت وتحركآت واللهـ 
> كلش ذووووق 
> 
> كل عآم وانتينآ بألف خييييير وروده 
> وانتي بخير وصحه وسلامه 
> سنه سعيده وحوآئج مقضيهـ ,, 
> سعيده بوجود الغالين امثالك ,,وحوائج مقضيه للجميع أن شاء الله 
> وآنا كمان عيد ميلادي قريب >>> غآرت ~
> هههه كل عام وانتي بخير يالغيوره  
> ...



مشكوره غناتي على المرور والتهنئه 
وكل عام وانتي بخير  مقدماً
وسنه سعيده بحق محمد وال محمد 
ربي يخليك ويعطيك طولت العمر

----------


## ورده محمديه

> كل سنة وانت بخييير 
> و أنتي بخير وصحه وسلامه 
> وعيد ميلاد سعيييد
> وأنتي أسعد 
> والله وناسه 
>  
> والجماعه كلكم ياااااااااااااااي
> حركات
> تسلمي غناتي 
> ...



مشكورهـ على المرور العطر 
الله يخليك ويسعدك ويعطيك طولت العمر

----------


## ورده محمديه

> حــركـاات ولله
> 
> من ذوقك غناتي 
> 
> حلـو مـره
> الله يحلي ايامك بالايمان وطاعة الرحمن 
> 
> عـيد سعيد
> وانتِ اسعد 
> ...



ياهلا وغلا اسورهـ  :toung: 
نورتي غناتي  :wink: 
لاخلا ولا عدم منكِ :noworry:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> *أفضل الصلاة والسلاااام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد*
> *والائمة المعصومين ،،، صلوااات ربي عليهم*
> *كللللللووووش*
> 
> ...





ياهلا وغلا بعواميه ...
منورهــ غلاتي  :wink: 
انستي وشرفتيي 

مشكورهـ غناتي ع المرور والتهنئهـ
والله يعطيش طولت العمر 
و خلا ولا عدم منك حبابهـ

----------


## sh0osh0o

*كل عام وانتي بمليون الف خير وان شاء الله تتحقق كل امانيك يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

وعقبال الزواج ان شاء الله ^_^*

----------


## أبو سلطان

كل عام و أنت بألف خير أختي وردة محمدية

----------


## شوق المحبة

مــــ س ـــاااااااء الــــ خ ــــيرررر ..


كل ع ــــام وأنتي بألف خ ـير ح ـباااااااابه ..


ع ــساااه ع ــام خ ـير وس ـعاااده ع ـليكِ ..


ماش ـااااء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن ..


ع ـليكِ بالـ ع ـااااافيه غ ـناتووو .. ش ـكلها لمتكم وناااس ـه بقوووه ..


وياح ـليلها دمووع ـه ح ـركاتها مره ح ـلوووه وكمان هديتها تهبل ..


ض ـيااافتكم ش ـئ مره تـ ع ـذيييب ..


وكمااان التوورته توووهبل ،، باااقي كم ش ـهر وأص ـير من ع ـمرك ^_* ..


الـ س ـنه وكل س ـنه ح ـبااابه ..


والله يـ ع ـود ع ـليكِ هالذكرى وكل الـ ح ـبااايب مـ ع ـاااكِ ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ,,


ومـ ش ـكووره على مـ ش ـاااركتنا بأح ـداااث هالمناااس ـبه الـ س ـعيده ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عيد ميلاد سعيد أختيييييي (ورده محمديه) 
> وانتي اسعد غناتي 
> وكل عام وأنتي بألف ألف خييير
> وانتي بخير وصحه وسلامه 
> ..جمعه و وناسه عليكم بالعافيه..
> الله يعافيش ويخليش 
> ...



مراحب غناتي مياس... :bigsmile: 
منورهـ 
والله يعطيش طولت العمر :wink:  
دمتي بود

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *اللهم مصلي على محمد وال محمد*
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> *ماشاء الله* 
> 
> *عليكم بألف الف عافية*
> الله يعافيش غناتي 
> *وخسارة كان ودي اكون معاكم*
> واحنا بعد اتمنيناكم معانا 
> ...




منورهـ يا غناتي نهوض 
مشكوره على المرور والتهنئه  :wink: 
والله يعطيش طولت العمر 
دمتي بخير

----------


## ورده محمديه

> كل سنه وانتي طيبه 
> وانتي طيبه يا غناتي  
> 
> عيد ميلاد سعيد عقبال 100 سنه 
> 
> كلش ذووق يالغاليه  
> وعليكم بالعاافيه بهالجمعه الحلووووه >> ناقصتنكم اني
> 
> الله يعافيش ,,,بتأكيد ناقصتنا انتين 
> ...



 
يا هلا وغلا بحبيبتي جوري 
منورهـ  :toung: 
تسلمي لي على المرور الرائع والتهنئه الاروع 
ربي يخليك ويحميك 
دمتي بحفظ المولى ورعايته

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
*وردتي الحلوووة*
*كل عام وانتي بالف خير*
*والله الحفله شكلها تجنن وحليوه*
*واللي فيها احلى ربي يدومكم ومايحرمكم من بعض*
*بس زعلانه عليج ماعزمتيني ..*
*ربي يسلمج ويحقق امانيج السنه وكل سنه*
*ويرزقج كل ماتتمني بحق محمد وال محمد*
*دمتي بـــــــــــــــوود*
*ارق التحاياا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> كل عام والورد لكِ فراشاً ...والشموع لكِ نورا ..
> تسلمي غناتي  
> كل عام وأمنياتكِ مُحققة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ..
> أمنيات محققه للجميع أن شاء الله  
> حفلة روووعة ...عليكم بالعافية غناتي وإن شاء الله الجايات أكثر ونجتمع كلنا ...
> من ذوقش يالغلا ,,اتمنيناكم معانا غناتي  
> ...



 
هلا وغلا غناتي دموع  :bigsmile: 
تسلمي على المرور والتهنئه 
والله يعطيش طولت العمر 
ربي يخليش وعقبال ما نحتفل فيش بزفافش  :ongue: قبل عيد ميلادش :wink:  
دمتي بود

----------


## ورده محمديه

> كل عام والغلا بألف خير يارب
> وانتي بخير وصحه وسلامه غناتي 
> 
> خسارة وردة جد تحسرت على الجمعه
> واني اتحسرت على شوفتكم 
> بس مقدره ظروفكم يالغاليه 
> بس ويش بنسوي كل على هالسيارة
> الي ماتتوفر بسهولة
> الله المعين 
> ...



 
ياهلا وغلا هموس 
نورتي يالغاليه 
مشكوره على المرور والتهنئه 
والله يعطيش طولت العمر 
<<<بنتظار التعويض  :wink: 

ربي يخليك ويسعدك 
دمتي بود

----------


## ورده محمديه

> كل عام وانتي بخير ورده
> وانتي بخير وصحه وسلامه 
> 
> الحفله واااااااااااااااااايد حلللللوه تجنن فيها وناسه 
> تحلى دنياكِ يا غناتي  
> وتصوير ولااروع 
> تسلمي من ذوقكِ



شكراً على المرور والتهنئه 
والله يعطيكِ طولة العمر 
ربي يخليكِ ويسعدكِ
دمتي بخير

----------


## ورده محمديه

> مرحبااااا ورده محمديه 
> مراحب غناتي  
> 
> كيفك حبيبتي 
> الحمدلله تمام ابركة دعاك يالغاليه
> الحفله كانت روووووعه بروعة صاحبة الحفل القموره ورده
> والحلويييين اللي موجودين 
> 
> تسلمي من ذووووقك
> ...





ياهلا وغلا امنيات :bigsmile:  
نورتي الحفل بوجودك يالغاليه
انستي وشرفتي 

وتسلمي  على المرور والتهنئه 
الله يعطيش طولة العمر 
دمتي بخيييييييير

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *كل عام وانتي بمليون الف خير وان شاء الله تتحقق كل امانيك يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين**وانتي بخير وصحه وسلامه غلاتووو
> وحوائج مقضيه للجميع ان شاء الله* 
> 
> 
> *وعقبال الزواج ان شاء الله ^_^*



اسعدني مروركِ وتهنئتكِ
الله يعطيكِ طولة العمر
دمتي بخييير

----------


## ورده محمديه

> كل عام و أنت بألف خير أختي وردة محمدية
> 
> وانتم بخير وصحه وسلامه



تسلم على المرور والتهنئه :bigsmile:  
الله يعطيك طولة العمر 
دمت بخيييييييير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 كل عام وانتي بخير ..

حفل رائع ..

العمر كله ..

كل المودة

----------


## ورده محمديه

> مــــ س ـــاااااااء الــــ خ ــــيرررر ..  
> مساء الخيرات 
> 
> 
> كل ع ــــام وأنتي بألف خ ـير ح ـباااااااابه ..
> و أنتي بخير وصحه وسلامه 
> 
> 
> ع ــساااه ع ــام خ ـير وس ـعاااده ع ـليكِ ..
> ...



 
شكراً على المرور والتهنئه 
والله يعطيكِ طولة العمر 
ربي يخليكِ ويسعدكِ
دمتي بخير

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> *وردتي الحلوووة*
> 
> *كل عام وانتي بالف خير*
> وانتي بخير وصحه وسلامه يا غناتي 
> *والله الحفله شكلها تجنن وحليوه*
> من ذووووقك غلاتوووو
> *واللي فيها احلى ربي يدومكم ومايحرمكم من بعض*
> ...



شكراً على المرور والتهنئه العسل على قلبي  
والله يعطيكِ طولة العمر يالغاليه
ربي يخليكِ ويسعدكِ
دمتي بأجمل الاماني

----------


## ورده محمديه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
>  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> كل عام وانتي بخير ..
> وانت بخير وصحه وسلامه 
> 
> حفل رائع ..
>  وجودك  هو الاروع 
> العمر كله ..
> ...



 

أسعدني مرورك اخي الكريم  :bigsmile: 
الله يعطيك طولت العمر 
لا خلا ولا عدم منك في متصفحي

----------


## أموله

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooQQw 


روعهًٍَِ عليكًٍَِ بالعـًٍَِآفيه عقبـآلًٍَِ 10000 سنهًٍَِ




اأنـًٍَِآ مـآجيًٍَييييييييييت لأنهًٍَِ كـآنت اأيًٍَِـآم مدآرسًٍَِ  :angry: 



وكنتًٍَِ محمققققهًٍَِ انهًٍَِ كبريـآٍٍِِء وأميًٍَِره رآحوًٍَِ  :mad: 


وذيكًٍَِـ الليله صرتًٍَِ اأسببًٍَِ بالمدرسهًٍَِ  :ranting: 



~,~   ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooqqw 
> 
> 
> روعهًٍَِ عليكًٍَِ بالعـًٍَِآفيه عقبـآلًٍَِ 10000 سنهًٍَِ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*ياغناتي امولهـ*
*الله يغربل المدارس الا حرمتنا من شوفة الحبايب*
*لكن ولايهمك ,,ان شاء الله خيرها بغيرها يالغاليه
*
*مشكوره على المرور والتهنئه  
والله يعطيكِ طولة العمر غلاتووو*
*دمتي بسعادهـ*

----------

